

ReKognition's Free Face Detection API better than Facebook/Face.com - fifa1234
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/581047_345870535501848_1191830577_n.jpg

======
tqliu_boston
Pretty cool! I have tried other apis, but most of them only detect 3 faces.
Face.com is the best one which could detect 4 faces.

